# Netherlands and Working Permits



## Lemontez (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for some information on moving to the Netherlands. I am planning to be moving to a city called Sneek, and I am currently residing in Canada.

What I am looking for is information on work permits. I have heard that it is difficult to get a working permit, unless you are an EU-national, meaning part of the EU. I am wondering if anyone can tell me what fields, or areas of work would make it easier for an employer to get a working permit for a non-EU national.

I am prepared to take some sort of educational training/courses, or whatever it may be in order to make this transition go more smoothly, and would like to know the types of training that would enable me to get into the types of fields or areas that you don't necessarily need to be a part of the EU in order to obtain a working permit.

Information on this subject and information in general on obtaining a working permit in the Netherlands would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you,
~L


----------

